# Recent Dottie photo



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

She is very pretty! I love her coloring


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very Very nice...thank you for sharing


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ohhhh. I LOVE gold with gray faces! She's beautiful, and she does have a puppy stance in that photo.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for your kind replies. Heh, for the past couple of years, I've maintained that Dottie's face is getting "blonder and blonder"...but then I grew a beard last year and realized that my "blonde" whiskers were a lot like hers...and after all, we were almost the same age last year, considering the human year/dog year conversion.

The expression in the photo is one of the ones Dottie used to help my mother overcome her lifetime phobia of dogs. This past July, Dottie charmed my mother into approaching her and petting her. It all sounds silly, but my mother had a very real fear of all dogs until that day.

Dottie is as sweet as she looks.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Isn't it heartwarming how dogs can help people? I'll be Dottie instinctively knew how to charm your mom. What a sweetie!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I could fall in love with that dog... I suppose she is not for sale?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

DOTTIE IS ADORABLE AND SHE LOOKS ALOT like my 7 year old Golden Ret., Smooch. When we rescued her, her name was Bedlam.
Smooch has some white on the face and has a strak of white going down her back!

kAREN519


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Picture Of Smooch And Snobear*

Let's try to put a picture of my Seven yr. old Female rescued Golden Ret., Smooch, and my 6 yr. old Male Samoyed here.

Karen519


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Let's try to put a picture of my Seven yr. old Female rescued Golden Ret., Smooch, and my 6 yr. old Male Samoyed here.
> Karen519


Wow, this is cool! Your female Golden and male Samoyed are very similar in appearance to my Dottie (Golden) and Barrington (Eskimo/Lab mix)! I'll post a photo or two from last year's beach trip; it was made with a disposable camera...the second one was made on the same trip with a somewhat better camera.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

kowey said:


> I could fall in love with that dog... I suppose she is not for sale?


You know the answer to that one...no amount of money could win her from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To Jeffrey....*

Great! Look forward to seeing them.

Thanks again for your help today. I e-mailed Kathy on Best Friends and she is meeting with a rescue lady Sunday, that will hopefully take Rusty and find him a home.

I will keep you updated!

Karen519, Smooch and Snobear
Illinois


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Isn't it heartwarming how dogs can help people? I'll be Dottie instinctively knew how to charm your mom. What a sweetie!


You are right. Dottie basically wore her down with charm. She stood back as we asked and smiled at her, and wagged and wagged that slow wag, all the while saying, "I haven't properly met you yet. You need to come over here and pet me." There was no pressure from us, but suddenly Mom got the message and said that she was going to get up and walk over and pet Dottie. It was like magic, and both Dottie and Barrington were like statues as she petted them. Magic!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope that it all works out for Rusty. Please keep me posted. And as for those beach shots of Dottie and Barro, they are on the previous page of this thread...at least, they seem to appear on my screen. 

Cheers!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Jeffreyzone - that first picture of them tugging on the beach is awesome!! I love it.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I just love those white faces!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks to me like she wants to play. Reminds me of Lucky when he's in that mood.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dottie & Barrington...*

Dottie & Barrington are beautiful dogs!! Smooch and Snobear play like that too, mostly when they have a squeaky stuffed toy or a rope troy.
I have to figure out how to make my pictures an acceptable size for this forum , because 95% of them are way over.
I will keep both of you posted on Rusty. KathyG, from Best Friends Forum, is meeting with a lady in rescue this weekend and hopefully she will agree to take Rusty into a foster home.

Rusty just turned a year old and his family relegated him to the outside on a chain for the majority of his life.

Thanks for your support.

Karen519, Smooch & Snobear


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2006)

Dottie is very nice looking, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

To: Jeffreyzone

I just posted the pics of Smooch, Golden Ret., and Snobear , Samoyed in wrong place. Yesterday you said that your dogs Dottie 7 Barrington looks like them.

I posted them here, under MAIN DISCUSSION. 
Topic: What rescues to contact.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I love that pic of them two tugging on the beach too! I was just showing my boyfriend that pic and we said that is like how our Marley and Maya would be if we still lived in Hawaii.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That tug photo depicts the way every tugging match is between Dottie and Barrington. He always has the best grip of whatever they are tugging, while she always has one small bit of the thing between her little front teeth. And she always wins!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear..*

Here are a few more pics of my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, these are great! Those two look good together. Even though Snobear is larger and whiter than Barrington, the Golden and white-dog combo is very familiar to me.

Does Snobear's coat present more of a grooming challenge than Smooch's Golden coat? I've done some reading on Samoyeds, and it appears that their coats are pretty serious.


----------

